# unprotected sex before drug appointment!!!!



## nicci t (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi  

I have been googleing all morning trying to find the answer to this question...
        "what happens if you have unprotected sex before you down regulate?"
I am panicing a little because I thought I would be starting in October after all the appointments for this cycle had gone    . The nurse said I should call on 2nd Sept to see if there was any cancelations.
So I carried on as normal............as you do, getting through another month!!!  
I phoned on the 2nd and to my surprise I got an appointment for the following week. The nurse a said "you have been using barrier contraception haven't you?"........I lied and said yes  !!! I mean as much as I wanted my miracle baby I didn't want to turn the appointment away. I haven't fallen pregnant in the 2 years trying.....what should I do? What are the possible consequences!!! Yikes!!!

I look forward to your replies... I hope!!!

Hugs n best wishes


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Nicci,

I have known women to get pregnant during DR and it has been picked up at either the scan or by blood test.  As far as I am aware it doesn't cause any problems if it were to happen.

We never used protection before or throughout our treatment either and I am sure that if a natural BFP could cause problems then they would tell us to use contraception.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

We had sex three days befire egg collection to make sure sperm in tip top condition for the fertilisation I didn't tell them either. Cx


----------



## nicci t (Nov 30, 2010)

Good Morning  

Just a little message to say thanks for your your replies!!!
The worry has left the builiding and I don't feel like a bad person now.
Maybe it is a money thing rather than a health concern!!!  

I appreciate you taking the time to put my mind at ease and let me know your experience.

Huge Hugs and Best Wishes


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you see this one!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270906.0

Lets hope for you too xx


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hi nicci, i think the reason i think your nurse mentioned it was that the DR drugs are not tested to be safe for pregnancy. doesnt mean they are unsafe at all, just they want to cover their backs. i wouldnt worry. we did the same thing. 

protected/umprotected sex or not, really for sperm to be in best condition our dh need to ejaculate (sorry if tmi) every 2/3 days, leading upto EC...  well that was what i read in my Zita West book anyways  good luck! found it a bit trying when i was feeling really rough with stimms!


----------

